# Dog rolling in poop



## delforty3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Our 7 month old staff cross, on his last two or three walks has decided to roll himself in poop  and gets it all over his neck and back!

Is this behaviour normal? and is there any reason for him doing it? Never had this problem with other two dogs?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

delforty3 said:


> Our 7 month old staff cross, on his last two or three walks has decided to roll himself in poop  and gets it all over his neck and back!
> 
> Is this behaviour normal? and is there any reason for him doing it? Never had this problem with other two dogs?


Probably something really nice and smelly - it is not abnormal but not very pleasant it is normally something like fox poo that they enjoy rolling in which then necessitates a bath and dont they delight in doing in rolling in it the look on their little faces is pure ecstacy whilst we look on in horror!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

some dogs love rolling in mess mostly foxes,
its to hide the dogs smell it goes back to wild times in a far flung memory,
your can teach them not to but even then sometimes they run off to do it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

carol said:


> some dogs love rolling in mess mostly foxes,
> its to hide the dogs smell it goes back to wild times in a far flung memory,
> your can teach them not to but even then sometimes they run off to do it.


When Milo finds fox poo, he just seems to switch off from me and rolls it whatever I say, he only stops when he's ready or I chase him away from it! It's the only time he doesn't listen to "No".


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its great fun isnt it,, when it gets all over there collars and you gotta go home and bath the dog and his collar,!!!!!!!YUK !!!!!!!


----------



## amielou (Mar 31, 2008)

Awful isn't it, but natural too!

My Rosie does this and as she has the heavier coat of the two, it is a nightmare to clean it off!

Thankfully Molly hasn't developed this delightful pastime


----------



## delforty3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...Have just got back from another walk and he did it again you take your eye off him for a second and he is rolling in it, normally listens well to 'No' but i might aswell been talking to myself! Bath time again...all other his neck, head and collar! lovely


----------



## gib (Mar 25, 2008)

We used to have allotments behind my old house and my westie Tessie would frequently get through the fence and come back covered in manure. Its lovely, lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

delforty3 said:


> Thanks for the replies...Have just got back from another walk and he did it again you take your eye off him for a second and he is rolling in it, normally listens well to 'No' but i might aswell been talking to myself! Bath time again...all other his neck, head and collar! lovely


After a bath is Milo's favourite time to roll in it! If its not too potent we just leave it, that way he doesn't seem bothered about doing it again!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Join the club both our girls do it , its like doggy perfume . We came back from the park again today and they smelt awfull , both needed a bath again good job they like a bath lol . I think its mainly fox poo they roll in the disgusting creatures lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds familiar!! dylan our cocker spaniel had dried on poo all over his back yesterday!DIRTY MONKEYS


----------

